# Pictures of your Dog



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Can we get a "pictures of your dog" thread goin? Been done a million times I'm sure, but if you like dogs as much as I do, it never gets old!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

our girl Harley


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Coot and Bailey...


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

This is one of my 2 labs with my son.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

here are a few of my mut!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

The 2 Brittany's are Behr (darker red on the left) and Handsome.

The black dog is Itchy, our Blue Lacy.


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

*Great Thread!*

"Bo"cephus...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My buddy Barrett...

Asleep while on the lookout !










Ready to play...










Guarding the pit !!!...










Let's go fishing....


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

My Bruno and his attitude...


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Squirrel Alert :cop:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Bella at 7 months


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

good looking dogs yall have! only pic i have of my pup right now is off my phone!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Cruxis AKA "CRUX" 
at 9 months. He got loose about 1 week after this picture and i havnt seen him since. He is chipped so still hope he will return one day!

Blue at 4 yrs old


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine are in my Avatar, a female and a male vizlsla, Lacie and Blue.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*King and Daisy*

King is my Dobie and Daisy is my guard dog! lol


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> Cruxis AKA "CRUX"
> at 9 months. He got loose about 1 week after this picture and i havnt seen him since. He is chipped so still hope he will return one day!
> 
> Blue at 4 yrs old


Hope you find your baby!


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Apollo - English Mastiff


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

My two baby's and the meat dog.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Zeus*

9 weeks. He is 16 weeks now


----------



## Zfisherman (Aug 11, 2005)

Here he is vacationing in Port A.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sara (black) Lucy (white)


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's Amos Moses... 

He just got done humping his pillow, when he finishes he'll come over to my desk & just grin at me. VERY ODD dog.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*My Boy Bailey*

Bailey was born 10/31/09


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Finished ? Look out, he might be looking for seconds.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Here is our Crazy Crippled Chuhuahua "Chi Chi"*

This is taken at our home in Costa Rica . She is nine years old


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> Finished ? Look out, he might be looking for seconds.


No need to worry about that, we fried those mountain oysters 3 years ago.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

boatlift said:


> Here's Amos Moses...
> 
> He just got done humping his pillow, when he finishes he'll come over to my desk & just grin at me. VERY ODD dog.


LOL!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

boatlift said:


> Here's Amos Moses...
> 
> He just got done humping his pillow, when he finishes he'll come over to my desk & just grin at me. VERY ODD dog.


 My diet coke ALMOST came out my nose! :rotfl:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

boatlift said:


> Here's Amos Moses...
> 
> He just got done humping his pillow, when he finishes he'll come over to my desk & just grin at me. VERY ODD dog.


Dude! That is just flat out funny!!!


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

My new cane corso pup.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

The_Hook said:


> Apollo - English Mastiff


Too funny. He looks like he is waiting to see the doctor or something.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's Gus, he's 2...MH titled and his daddy is the reigning world champion pointer. Will post up more of Bailey and Zoe


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Dogs*

Here are some pics of a few of my dogs


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

My Shiloh. The wife put a bow on her for Christmas and thought she liked it. I thought otherwise....


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

*"Tuff"*

The week after we got him, Infamous picture from our crawfish boil, flying home from a long hunting trip. both of the last two pics were on Channel 2 news!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Only pic I have of ours is from my phone, Marlie, he's a 1 year old Maltese Yorkie mix. Momma's idea, daddy's little boy! Drives her nuts.......


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Bulldog on ice says it all.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Odie at the beach house
Relaxing
Odie & Kramer
Summer fun


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Good looking dogs Brett...here are a few of our bird dogs. First one is our prize dog "Newman", others are some of the new dogs we got from your friend. Don't have one of "buddy" that i can find. That setter pup did great! The last pic is last winter when it got real cold we let "Newman" and our two labs "Dixie" and "Tex" in for some warmth and they loved the couch and laying on top of my best friend....I cant blame them for that!!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My wife with our Danes. Oakley (black one) Bella (top of her head) and Claira (my mothers dog) the Irish Wolfhound.

Just a big dog family...pun intended.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

boatlift said:


> Here's Amos Moses...
> 
> He just got done humping his pillow, when he finishes he'll come over to my desk & just grin at me. VERY ODD dog.


LMAO!! Uh Oh. Just LARTED. (Definition - LART - The action in which a person flatulates while expressing laughter at another person's expense. Prolonged LARTING can lead to SHARTING therby causing others to laugh at your expense.)


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

*Ranger*

He literally just went to this patch and layed down... i had to snap a pic of it...


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice! my friend has a blue male dane about 6 months old. He is looking to sale him if you know anyone interested!



FINNFOWLER said:


> My wife with our Danes. Oakley (black one) Bella (top of her head) and Claira (my mothers dog) the Irish Wolfhound.
> 
> Just a big dog family...pun intended.


----------



## teke (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ruthless53 said:


> Good looking dogs Brett...here are a few of our bird dogs. First one is our prize dog "Newman", others are some of the new dogs we got from your friend. Don't have one of "buddy" that i can find. That setter pup did great! The last pic is last winter when it got real cold we let "Newman" and our two labs "Dixie" and "Tex" in for some warmth and they loved the couch and laying on top of my best friend....I cant blame them for that!!!


OK. Just Curious! Is that DUCK Tape? LOL


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Found a couple more.....Lilly is the yellow and Daisy is the Black one.


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My lab Kodi on the hunt...


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

This is Lola. She's not very spoiled. LOL!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya'll asked for it. They don't hunt nothin' but doggie treats and Daddy's lap, but they're my boys.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Can't believe that with all the weenie dawg owners on here that Hiedi is the first to get her pix up...LOL

Absolutely worthless...but I'd never make it without her...:smile:


----------



## jtsgear (Oct 12, 2008)

*My kiddos!*

Here's my two Vizsla's, Marley and Gisza...


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is a picture of Maggie. We brought her home yesterday. This is our first Maltese. The grooming should be interesting. Thanks, Steven


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*Oscar n Chapa*


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

*Our Weiners*

Silver Dapple is Nelly Chocolate Pie Bald is Hammer


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*My Wondermutt......Cobie*

Here are a few of him over the years....


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*good thread*

Cookie for whomever gets the breed right.. 1st pic is when I picked him out at 14 days old..middle pics are him growing up (he caught a south texas jackrabbit at 6 months old!) last is him at 2 years old at home and fishing.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

She is one barking little biach...but we love her anyway. 8 yo Beagle "Misty"


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Honya


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

This thread wouldn't have been complete without Honya! :biggrin:


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Can't believe that with all the weenie dawg owners on here that Hiedi is the first to get her pix up...LOL
> 
> Absolutely worthless...but I'd never make it without her...:smile:


Weenie dawgs are the best! so much fun. I miss my two that have passed.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Granbabies says! Papa! LOOK! WOE! WOES! The girl luvs dawgs! Excuse me it's Woe! Woe!s..lol


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont think anyone would ever get the breed..so this is Romo the Deutch Drahthaar


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*mystery breed*

Romo


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Our 2 kids*

Echo posing on "his" leather sofa.








Teddy








Teddy attacking Echo


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Aggie Blue...........


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

My redfox lab Abby and my border collie/lab Bo


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

this is the world's greatest retriever, he is available for stud service starting a $1500 and pick of the litter. Let me know serious inquires only.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

a few of my pooch, Gracy


----------



## SmackDown73 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Dog*

Blaze is my youngest dog.She is a year old.This is a pic of a hunt in Oklahoma,with her and other buddies.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Cupcake and Ripley.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

My chocolate lab Sadie...


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Mini Schnauzer Abby. Will be 3 months Monday the 1st.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Me and my boy Rock. I sure miss him.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

The Huskie pup Akayla and Japanese Terrier Becka are ours ,the Yorkie Monty is just visiting.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

My Boy Luke backing on a hunt at 1 yrs old. Great dog!


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

1st baby girl SADIE


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

*2 of my 3*

The old man and brownie.


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 8, 2004)

Here are a few of my lab Chip. He loves to go the the blind. He is also a great tracker. See how happy he is!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Visited my Dad and his 17 year-old Pogo. Thinking Pogo is older than my Dad...


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

madbeagle said:


> I dont think anyone would ever get the breed..so this is Romo the Deutch Drahthaar


Nice pup.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My little beeootch...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Buddy - rescued 5 years ago from the woods. Actually, I think he rescued us - he's my wife's best friend - at least, he is until he wants to go for a walk and then I'm his personal chauffeur









and then there's Rusty - rescued 3 years ago and Buddy's best friend full of energy and never stops tracking









both of 'em so spoiled it's pathetic


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Meet ,Daisy Mae Moses


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hal01*



Hal01 said:


> Nice pup.


Heya man, didnt know there were any other draht loving 2coolers. How old is your pup..male? female? VJP and HZP tested? Romo (a.k.a Austin Vom Tejas) went quail hunting this year. DID awesome. He is a true beast. Ran 24.2 miles in just over 2 hours (GPS tracker) on an 8000acre wheat field in Hidalgo county in 48 degree weather. Found 17 separate coveys and retrieved to hand 31 birds. I LOVE this breed.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*cool looking dog*



chiefcharlie said:


> Aggie Blue...........


This a blue healer or Australian Shepard? looks like a cool as S*** pup. I especially like the camo outfit...man dogs just make even burly guys mushy...dont they?


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aggie Blue...........


awesome.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

AWESOME SHOTS....Here is a few of mine


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

Angler 1 said:


> AWESOME SHOTS....Here is a few of mine


 Is that a blue healer border collie mix? great pics..love the intensity in their eyes


----------



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Dog Pics*

These are pictures of my 2 dachshund Prissy she is a choc/tan and Dash he is dapple. Dash just had back surgery 2 wks ago and I thought I would post a pic of him after back surgery.Good news is he is up and walking although it isn't pretty at this point.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

This is Baby all bundled up to go walking when we had that hard freeze. 









there is an orange jacket under her. It's mine and is sleeping on it to be "closer" to me. 









I love how she smiles









yoda?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I miss having a dog. Hope some day again. Thanks for sharing, I never get tired of seeing your "family" !!


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

These are our babies Doc (Doctor Love) "wiemeranier", and Holley "Dobie"
Holley is 3yrs(a big girl at 90+lbs) in April, and the turd is 6mo
Does anyone live near Lake Jackson that could help me train Doc, I would like to be able to use him as a bird dog. I have no idea of where to begin. Thanks


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

*Snuffy*

Doin what he does best...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

My buddy Yoohoo.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Boxers & Rottie


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Bailey sitting on my old scooter
Bailey, Pup and Reiley


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Rose and Lady*

Rose (Blenheim) and Lady (Tri-color) Cavalier King Charles Spaniels (ultimate lap dogs)


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Here's Gus.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

A couple of my two.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Couple of Drake, my best friend and hunting buddy.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Hallie


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Our English Pointers...*

...both passed on over the past year. Sure do miss them!
Patches Streak...blk/wh (always the lady and a dang awesome hunter!)
JJ's Bullet...brwn/wh (he thought he was a lap dog!)


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I was informed last night that we have a new dog on the way. Should be here Saturday.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Mango and Buffett...


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Toby (Big Boy)


----------



## buckshot84 (Jan 17, 2008)

This is Tank and BeeBee


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

1. A little over a month old chasing the kid in the backyard.

2. 3 months old and growing like crazy......


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is my lab lacie I don't know how much longer I will have her in my life, so I'am enjoying every minute I can with her.


----------



## sjgfishin (Jan 24, 2010)

Daisy, Duke, and Dixie


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

my boy, Kirby.


----------



## Loco Gringo13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Here' s Loco......the laziest dog EVER!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

SOME of you may remember Einstein...PIC 1
And then there was ISAAH. PIC 2 & 3
Now there's IKE.. PIC 4
Shadow really hurt pic 5


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I cannot believe people post pictures of their dogs. Unbelievable. I am at a loss, but I love the pictures, tongue in cheek. rs


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

*evil PIT BULL (beware)*

Just a WARNING...my companion (and the best ever) happens to be an American Pit Bull Terrier. Many of you people seem to be VERY blinded by media BS...so if you hate them and refuse to acknowledge what amazing family dogs they can be...please scroll FAST down to the next dog!!

For the record - this Pit Bull was a RESCUE dog from a fighting ring in New Orleans. We adopted her when she was 10 months old. Ears were slashed off and had obvious scars from being "rolled" way too young. She's been the most amazing animal my wife and I have ever had the pleasure of loving with all our hearts. And...my wife is NOT a dog person. For her to love a dog...it must be something special. Okay...Pit Bull rant OFF.










As you can see...she is PURE evil.










As I said...obviously EVIL!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jazzi Mae. Teacup Yorkie. 3.5 lbs full grown. Wifes dog actually.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> I cannot believe people post pictures of their dogs. Unbelievable. I am at a loss, but I love the pictures, tongue in cheek. rs


What up with those terrorists Rusty :question:


----------



## KUBALA KUSTOM (Oct 17, 2007)

*MY LAB*

Here are a of my lab Kaiser.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rusty, I think i speak for everyone in this thread. My dog is my kid. They are my kids and i take care of them like my kid...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Rusty, I think i speak for everyone in this thread. My dog is my kid. They are my kids and i take care of them like my kid...


It was a joke, you have to have seen the Terrorist's and their babies , I love DOGS. lay low lawya. rs


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

heres a couple of my kennel partners pooches American Bullies
pic 1 - jewells 2 yr old
pic 2- mogwi 9 months female
pic 3- rage 9 month male
pic 4 -rage
pic 5- prez 1.5 yr old male


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

American's...NICE. rs


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

*my two gifts*

Both are shi*zus that my daughter wanted!!! but now there mine two of the best dogs around


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

sweet pups ninja


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*My Dog's are my Children.*

*I love my American Eskimos they have saved my life.They are the greatest,loyal and Very intelligent. Dog's are the best friend's you can ever have.*


----------



## JDJM (Jun 8, 2004)

Dixie relaxing back at the house after a long day offshore.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Wife's dog. "Rita"


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I love looking at all the babies =) This is Jet he was found running around in the road at 518 and highway 3 last year...hungry and tiny puppy now look at my big boy


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

This is my son and our girl who came from the League City shelter we got her just 2 months before we found Jet


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Daisy*

This is my dog Daisy in her favorite position.

You wouldn't believe that she's a 'Hog Dog Extraordinaire'. She loves to grab a hog by the ear and hold it. Very gentle with llittle pigs. C2


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Midget got Pjs with authentic poop flaps for XMAS, She was not to happy about them or her Antlers.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Klever Time*

Great thread. Enjoying seeing all the aspects of our adopted little buddies.

Klever from 7 week out of the crib to present.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*#2 Klever*

#2 Klever Land locked


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*#3*

FeecH On


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Capt Dave those are some great pics thanks for sharing em!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*#4*

I dug em out.. Here some more.. Dont miss the potlickers dog bark..2 short video clips on bottom. lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Klever says ruf ruff.. Thanks*

Klever says ruf ruff.. Thanks


TxDuSlayer said:


> Capt Dave those are some great pics thanks for sharing em!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Man these are some great pictures, keep them coming, dogs are great. rs


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics and awesome thread! Little note, please never say who clothed those pups..


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

My friend, Ruby.


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

*My Baby*

Zeppelin is a love, so swet and so smart! He loved riding on the golf cart at the beach. Some of you may kow him, others knew him as the dog tht wore a hat and sunglasses on the beach. People would be amused and point....but what the heck was on their eyes and head? Why wouldn't you protect your dog, likewise.

The last pic was at the beach house. Shawn is asleep in the background (on a twin bed). He would work himself out of the covers, stand up, paw you to go back under. The other of Zep and I was taken labor Day, at the time Gustov was comong in, 2 weeks later, Ike hit and we all had nothing left!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Capt. Dave*

Capt. Dave,,,, Those are some of the best photos I've seen on 2 cool yet!!!!!!!!!!... Awesome!!


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

pj and casey


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Diesel, my shed hunter!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is Babs my yellow lab she is 1 yr in this picture. In my avatar she is 8 weeks....Love her to death!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Maggie and Tucker 14 years old
Chocolate chihuahuas - sister and brother


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*My Sheltie..Roxie*

She does lots of tricks.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

sumbeech said:


> Diesel, my shed hunter!


BEAUTIFUL PUP!!!!! Love that dog


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is Houston,King & Payton our wonderful companions...


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

And this our latest addition to the family,since the passing of Payton!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My hound dog as a puppy...


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Old Dogs Children and Watermelon Wine*

Looking at all these dog pictures brings tears to an old man' eyes..

Each picture reflects a love and care for an animal. Those including children are especially sweet.

Takes the meaning out of 'Just a Dog'.

There's a song by Tom T. Hall(I named my cat after him) that contains these words:

"Ain't but three things in this world that's worth a solitary dime
But old dogs and children and watermelon wine."

Thanks for the pictures! C2


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

1. grady- great dane
2. joilie - mini-dachsund

the great dane is a big baby but the dachsund will take your toe's off!


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*My Jack Russell and who knows what*

Who HATES cold weather btw. The black guy is one of the smartest little dogs I have ever known. He is smarter than some people I know. LOL


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

My lab Judge. bad photo quality.. shots taken w/iphone


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

We are kind of a Corgi family

My wife and our Tri-Colored Corgi named "Tootsie". She is about 16 weeks now.




























Parents Corgi










Brothers Corgi


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*die terrorists die*

Our old gal Care Bear is no longer with us! Miss ya girl!


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

*my little white eyed dog*

leah the mutt


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*These are our 3 beauties...*

In ascending order...Boo the youngest, born on Halloween (13"), Bella...our weird dog and tattletale (15"), and Bailey...the first one and my girl. I love them all but she has a special place in my heart...Vic


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Couple of*

Ours. My puter crashed here at work so I am limited, otherwise look out!

First...our white lab - Sadee right after we picked her up.

Second, Sadee on her first bday.

Third Momma's lap dog we had to get when we lost our Chi a few months back.

Fourth the two of em together. They are bestest buddies.

Have to come back to this tonight when I get home!

Dale


----------



## holmesboatworks (Oct 25, 2005)

*GOLDS RULE ! ! !*

They are ALL adorable, but hey.... GOLDS RULE !!!!!
I'm lookin to breed him if anyone has a Golden female

P.S. ALL dawgs go to heaven !


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Our newest pup...11 week old French Bulldog. Also in the pic is my wife, Angela, and our first French BD, Bond.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I got my boys to retrieve the bud lights from the fridge. Sorry Arti.



Artifishual said:


> this is the world's greatest retriever, he is available for stud service starting a $1500 and pick of the litter. Let me know serious inquires only.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I am secure in my manliness....... so here are my standard poodles Callie and Schooner. Callie is now almost 14 and slower than she used to be and Schooner is 7 and still as wired as Rip Van Torn at happy hour.....


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

holmesboatworks said:


> They are ALL adorable, but hey.... GOLDS RULE !!!!!
> I'm lookin to breed him if anyone has a Golden female
> 
> P.S. ALL dawgs go to heaven !


That dog is a disaster in the seat! Awesome and happy looking hound you got there.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sammi sitting on Nephew's lab, all 80 pounds of him and Leibe ready for bed


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

our SPOILED ROTTEN boxers, love em


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

*Toffee*

Keeps me happy


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*My dog*

Hi all.. I love this thread! 
I wasn't going to post but I just got the news today that my dog is having to have surgery in the a.m. My vet said we had three choices. Put her down today,right then. Take her home and she'd die in a week or so. Or surgery. Expensive surgery. Sooo, surgery it is. I just got to hope and pray she makes it. At her age, the vet says it could be 50/50 she makes it.. *sigh*


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

jonsan4b1, I hope she comes through.
Best wishes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> jonsan4b1, I hope she comes through.
> Best wishes.


X2....I know how hard it is to let go. Here Girl....Had to luv my angel on that note!


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

This one is a real hunter and fiesty, don't let her cute looks fool you .


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a few pics of ours, Lab wantn in, 2 sharing a bed, 2 more sharing a bed, 2 JRs first meeting, the puppy iz Fuzz....WW


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*my wife and kids*

The wife, katy the mini mut and jr the dane.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's my two new pups, Ginger and Max. They are best friends.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful dogs guys! Keep em' coming I love dogs.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

texanlegend said:


> leah the mutt


Sometimes mutts are the best, and most loyal of all the breeds!


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

the "HERD"


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You got enough of them ankle biters JHJ??? Pretty little bunch...just too many for me!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

My best friend by far. Border Jack


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is Ginger doing what she does best. Kinda takes after me on the sleeping.:rotfl:


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

*Pearl*

The king of the beach


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

MAc and daisy


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

Good luck to you & your pooch,we all know how hard it is,believe me I just went threw it.Our prayers are with you!


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

This is Sarah. The minute she walks out the door her nose it to the ground and she is hunting.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

My buddy "Tex". He is a stray I took in after finding him at the cemetery. Very loving and loves chasing cows, riding four wheelers, tractors and in my truck.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

jhj415 said:


> the "HERD"


 I would hate to be at your house when the doorbell rings!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

jonsan4b1 said:


> Hi all.. I love this thread!
> I wasn't going to post but I just got the news today that my dog is having to have surgery in the a.m. My vet said we had three choices. Put her down today,right then. Take her home and she'd die in a week or so. Or surgery. Expensive surgery. Sooo, surgery it is. I just got to hope and pray she makes it. At her age, the vet says it could be 50/50 she makes it.. *sigh*
> View attachment 262802
> 
> ...


I hope all went well with the surgery.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Sissy in her beer gear









My roommates dog Jack being a hobo


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

*Fawnson, Roscoe, Harley*

Our (3) Labs.


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

*My Bosses Dog Drake*

*He had to have an amputation. He's now on his way to becoming*
*extra ordinary. Already getting around like nothin ever happened,*
*now that he had his problem fixed.*


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

The fastest dog i ever seen had three legs, his name was tripod.lol. Thats a good lookin dog you have there.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

*My little Pearl and Honey*

Pop's Chocolate too is Tyler


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

*Better Late Than Never*

My Two Pick Me Up's


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*My dog Josanna*

To those who wondered about my dogs surgery... Everything went well. Thank ya'll for your well wishes. I appreciate it.

I'd just like to make a comment about this issue.. I didn't bother to have my dog spayed because after her second litter, she quit coming into season.. IF she came into a season, it was so slight, and there were no male dogs around, it just wasn't a hassle and I thought in the long run, she'd be actually healthier NOT being spayed.. WRONG! Apparently this a common thing for unspayed female dogs to get uterine infections. If we had waited a week longer her uterus would have burst and she'd died a painful death. SOOO, from now on, all my girls will be spayed...


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's mine standing guard.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are some of our mini pin Lego. He's my sons guard dog!!


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Here are my three Apricot guard dogs, Sadie Jane, Sassy Louise and Gracie Marie. They also hunt for treats and warm laps to curl up into.
windjammer


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sue Dog Crocker.. On the Hunt..*


Sue the last Saturday Hunt..



She's only 8 Mths old..


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

This isn't my dog but I just love this picture.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*One for*

The Awwwwwww factor!

Dale


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This is Sadie, I rescued her rom a shelter. BTW she hates cats


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I posted in this thread already but here are a few more:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)




----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

CHUPACABRA!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Echo is not spoiled.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Kodi during his Hawaiiin Luau phase...


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*My Goodness...*

How we love our babies....

The 1st is our prize possession. Ally Marie passed away unexpectedly this past october and I had a professional picture painted of her for Dale as a Christmas present.

The others are of our lovies...Sadie and Angel Ann. I think they speak for themselves. :butterfly


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Woops here is Angel Ann*

My little girl


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Remi and Bella*

Here's Remi the Min Pin and Bella the Boston Terrier:


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a Bella too, love your pics.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I have been enjoying all the pics, I found a couple of ours.

Mia and Bella the Boston Terrorists


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I see yours are just as spoiled as ours.lol I guess the dark spots under the white hair get darker with age?


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Mar 1, 2005)

My booger pickin bird sniffer, "Cruz"
Cruz with the girls


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Tessie and Deke


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Dog Forum*

I agree we 2coolers should have a Dog Forum
:texasflagPoopie and Donny-Relaxing.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Here's the Grand-dogs, Mercedes & Diesel. They belong to my son & his GF but they come to visit often. We spoil them and then send them home!! :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

live2fish247 said:


> I see yours are just as spoiled as ours.lol I guess the dark spots under the white hair get darker with age?


Ours aren't that old, they'll be 2 in July. They show up more this year then they did though. I won't tell them, but as the standard goes they are a little off. LOL


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Our kids...

Kimber's first trip to Port O'Connor









Zeus, our miniature schnauzer, and in desperate need of a haircut...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Boomer
2 year old English Mastiff, weighing in at around 200 pounds.....


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

kdubya said:


> Boomer
> 2 year old English Mastiff, weighing in at around 200 pounds.....


awwe! cute!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

stangfan93 said:


> This isn't my dog but I just love this picture.


That is hilarious!:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

kdubya said:


> Boomer
> 2 year old English Mastiff, weighing in at around 200 pounds.....


That's a whole lotta hound! Handsome fella.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

SHUVT said:


> This is Sarah. The minute she walks out the door her nose it to the ground and she is hunting.


pretty girl!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Not sure ours even qualifies as a dog  but here's Edie. I call her Killer. 1/2 Maltese and 1/2 poodle. About the size of a can of coke, lol.


----------

